# Risk Management In Engineering



## School of PE (Aug 2, 2019)

Risk management is a process within project management that includes identifying certain risks a project may have. When threats are identified, they are analyzed on how they can impact a project. There are many factors that can be considered risky for a project, especially in engineering, but the main and most recognizable risks include costs, legal liabilities, and going over a projected schedule. Learn more here: https://www.schoolofpe.com/blog/2019/08/risk-management-in-engineering.html


----------

